# Nail Biting?



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi All --

My 1 yr old V, Lexie, has begun to do something quite irritating - she has started biting her nails. We get them trimmed and dremeled professionally about every 2 weeks and yet she's insistent on biting her nails which is causing them to split look awful!

Anything I can do to stop her from doing this? Also, anyone else's V a nail biter?

Thanks!


----------



## tripod (Apr 4, 2011)

If this is something that started recently, your pup may have a nail infection and if they dont they may soon due to bacteria getting in to a cracked nail. you may want to contact your vet. check out this page for symptoms of a nail infection.
http://www.wiki-pet.com/health/dog/condition/index.php?condition_id=404


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure, but it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to talk to her Vet about it. I have read that this behavior can be indicative of an allergy of some sort. If her toes are itchy, she's going to chew on them... so it could be because of an allergy. I've had dogs who did that, but only once in a while (temporary itch).


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

My V bites his nails sometimes. He usually does it when he found his nails to long. It seems he knows very well what to do. I have asked the vet. She said biting was better then trimming unless its because of allergy or behaviour issues..


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you to all! I'm making a vet appt this week and will report back once I hear what she has to say.


----------

